# Need Help WD 2TB Hdd not showing drives light continously glowing



## pkkumarcool (Dec 2, 2017)

I have wd 2tb external hdd it was on the table i dropped it from the table(about waist height) while sliding my laptop now the hdd is not showing drives.It shows under device manager,taskbar and devices and printers but not in disk management.I also tried DLG tool its also not showing there
Its under warranty but i have important data in drive what should i do..

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## chetansha (Dec 2, 2017)

Sadly you can't do a thing. If you attempt to open it, then warranty will be voided.
If data really very very important,  then you have to call WD first, get permission from them to open HDD.
Then after they agree, you have to give to some professional data centre for recovery

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2017)

Many people make this mistake(a majority of people in fact),keeping important data in only 1 place/hdd.*Every hdd can fail at any time,always keep this in mind.*


----------



## chetansha (Dec 2, 2017)

He is asking for a solution and you come up with gyaan 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Dec 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Many people make this mistake(a majority of people in fact),keeping important data in only 1 place/hdd.*Every hdd can fail at any time,always keep this in mind.*


What if all backups go down at once?


----------



## chetansha (Dec 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What if all backups go down at once?


Then your luck is really bad.
Important documents can be stored online

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Dec 2, 2017)

cheransha said:


> Then your luck is really bad.
> Important documents can be stored online
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Jab kismat ho gandu to kya karega pandu.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2017)

cheransha said:


> He is asking for a solution and you come up with gyaan
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Only possible solution is already given(aka professional data recovery)  so gave "gyaan" for avoiding future similar problems.


----------



## chetansha (Dec 2, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> I have wd 2tb external hdd it was on the table i dropped it from the table(about waist height) while sliding my laptop now the hdd is not showing drives.It shows under device manager,taskbar and devices and printers but not in disk management.I also tried DLG tool its also not showing there
> Its under warranty but i have important data in drive what should i do..
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


What you see in device manager is the interface. Even if you remove HDD and just plug in the USB part, it will show as a WD ses device or WD 2tb drive.
Basically, your PC speaks to USB controller on the drive , and not to the HDD directly.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only possible solution is already given(aka professional data recovery)  so gave "gyaan" for avoiding future similar problems.


how much professional data recovery costs? anyone here did it?have some really important family photos and videos in there


whitestar_999 said:


> Many people make this mistake(a majority of people in fact),keeping important data in only 1 place/hdd.*Every hdd can fail at any time,always keep this in mind.*


what can we do these days i have like 1 TB of family photos and videos in it even considering printing 100's of photos but what about videos gone time of dvds and cds even they dont work after some time even kept safely without a scratch


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2017)

Professional data recovery costs a lot & rate depends on how bad the hdd internal situation is so quoting exact rate is only possible after examining your hdd.To give you an idea,be prepared to shell out anything in the range of ~5k-50k depending on your hdd condition.
Data Recovery Services & Software provider in India - Stellar Data Recovery.

Buy MS One Drive 1 year Office 365 family pack which costs 4600/- per year & comes with 5 accounts each with 1TB of one drive storage(so 5TB in total). You can also buy google drive 1TB subscription for Rs.6500/- per year or Amazon cloud drive 1TB subscription for ~Rs.4000/- per year.All these online storage services have much better reliability than any home/typical consumer backup solution.


----------

